# Touchscreen vs ipad pro 12.9



## hyundaekard (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm using Logic pro x, and mainly I work for the orchestration with a lot of tracks. I heard that Lemur is a very efficient tool at workflow, and also I heard it is possible to use Lemur on a touchscreen connected with android TV set top box. I am considering whether to buy 24 inch touchscreen or iPad pro 12.9 inch. Which one would be better? Touchscreen is much cheaper and wider, and iPad is expensible but can be used more variably.


----------



## Audio Birdi (Sep 21, 2020)

hyundaekard said:


> I'm using Logic pro x, and mainly I work for the orchestration with a lot of tracks. I heard that Lemur is a very efficient tool at workflow, and also I heard it is possible to use Lemur on a touchscreen connected with android TV set top box. I am considering whether to buy 24 inch touchscreen or iPad pro 12.9 inch. Which one would be better? Touchscreen is much cheaper and wider, and iPad is expensible but can be used more variably.


The problem you'll have on macOS is driver compatibility with the touchscreen monitor.

Touch-Base provide drivers for monitors which costs extra, but still cheaper than an iPad Pro even with touch-base drivers.





Drivers







touch-base.com





The other option is to go with a large android tablet, which also has Lemur and you can get Duet Display to extend / mirror your monitor too. Which also is a cheaper option than an iPad Pro 12.9. 





HANNspree Pad 13.3″Titan 3 - Hannspree.eu


HANNspree Pad 13.3″Titan 3, Hannspree.eu




www.hannspree.eu





Personally running Windows and planning on using a 15.6 USB-C powered monitor, along with Hi Computer's "Panda" app, that allows you to use touch and a mouse independently, so that Windows doesn't steal the mouse cursor and change it's position when using touch, which is something Microsoft never implemented natively.





SaveTheHuman5 – Music, Controllerism & DIY







savethehuman5.com





I hope the above info helps!


----------



## kaplain (Sep 21, 2020)

Audio Birdi said:


> The problem you'll have on macOS is driver compatibility with the touchscreen monitor.
> 
> Touch-Base provide drivers for monitors which costs extra, but still cheaper than an iPad Pro even with touch-base drivers.
> 
> ...



We use TeamPlayer, you get the link, when you get ZenDAW








ZenDAW | Zen DAW | bestservice.com


ZenDAW | Touchscreen Application for Steinbergs Cubase and Nuendo | Works with 16" to 24" Full HD Touchscreen Monitors | Windows Only | | EN




www.bestservice.com


----------



## Audio Birdi (Sep 21, 2020)

kaplain said:


> We use TeamPlayer, you get the link, when you get ZenDAW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like TeamPlayer hasn't been developed for, for over 10 years? does it work well on Windows 10?


----------



## kaplain (Sep 21, 2020)

Audio Birdi said:


> Looks like TeamPlayer hasn't been developed for, for over 10 years? does it work well on Windows 10?


Yes, no problem what so ever. We even still use the Beta version of it under Windows 10.


----------



## kaplain (Nov 27, 2020)

WINGS 1.0.1 with Bitwig Studio 3.3


----------



## kaplain (Nov 28, 2020)

On sale for Black Friday


----------



## robcs (Nov 28, 2020)

kaplain said:


> On sale for Black Friday



Are you going to be developing something for Logic users?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 28, 2020)

Not to dissuade anyone from using ZenDaw, but Logic Remote - which is free and works on both iPhones and iPads - is not chopped liver.


----------



## kaplain (Nov 28, 2020)

Nothing planned for Apple products so far. And Yes, Apple is doing fine with Logic Remote.
We are focused on Windows which is a touch-enabled OS. The market is full of Remote products for iOS as well.  We are keeping busy. A new product will be out early 2021. Stay tuned.


----------

